
Mini PC invasion: 13 radically tiny computers that fit in the palm of your hand - andrewstuart
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2911098/computers/mini-pc-invasion-10-radically-tiny-computers-that-fit-in-the-palm-of-your-hand.html
======
redwards510
Wow. That is a great example of What Not To Do in web design. The article
promises 13 computers, but none are on the first page. You are supposed to
click a tiny, non-obvious, unmarked arrow in the upper left(!) to page
forward. And when I did, nothing happened. I immediately backed out.

Too bad, I was interested to see if there were any mini pcs I didn't know
about!

------
J_Darnley
> Your phone

A phone is not a PC. The software regularly says "no" to the user about what
the user can and can't do.

